# First day back in the saddle



## XmisterIS (28 Feb 2011)

After a long break from cycling, I decided to get a bike and get back into it about 7 years ago. Anyway, I remember my first commute - I put on a pair of gym shorts, pulled up at a set of traffic lights, and looked down to see my cock and balls hanging out of the leg, which had worked its way up into my butt-crack. The passengers in the car beside me couldn't quite believe it.


----------



## Bayerd (28 Feb 2011)

You sir, have just given me a right old laugh!


----------



## 661-Pete (1 Mar 2011)

Well put, Mr. IS. Short and succinct. And a memorable experience.

But you still need to explain your avatar....


----------



## teletext45 (4 Mar 2011)

i'm had somthing similar, well not quite, i had a builders bum momment, riding away wondering why my arse was feeling really cold, only to realise my shorts were slowly sliding down at the back, i think its called builders bum syndrome lol 

andy


----------



## Mr Crash (7 Mar 2011)

Ohhh that's emmbarrasing!!


----------



## J-Lo (15 Jun 2011)

You made me laugh - well done!


----------



## PurpleAtom (17 Jun 2011)

Thanks for making me laugh innapropriately in the office!

Brilliant!


----------

